# Able Seaman Joseph Murphy



## annealicia (Feb 22, 2010)

Good evening all,

I am trying to trace the naval records of my father Joseph Michael Murphy. The only information we have at the moment is that he served on HMS Quadrant in 1943. We have his 'crossed the line' certificate which is dated April 1943. He would have been 19 years old at the time. I quizzed my mum earlier today and all she could remember was that he was involved with the radar on the destroyer. I don't know whether it will help but his home port was Liverpool

If any of you could possibly help me I would be extremely grateful. 

Thanks 

Faith

Faith


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Faith,

You need to apply for his service records - see the following link for details: http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/A...ersonnelRecordsOfDeceasedServicePersonnel.htm

Cost = £30, but free to a Spouse. Ask for a photocopy not a transcript and be prepared to wait a while.

Regards
Hugh


----------

